# ARAMAX Coils



## ace_d_house_cat (27/11/19)

Hey guys, 

Anyone know where I could get coils for my ARAMAX stick in the Gauteng area? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone know where I could get coils for my ARAMAX stick in the Gauteng area?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Google


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/11/19)

http://vapeupington.co.za/product/aramax-replacement-coils/

https://www.savestore.co.za/shop/ac...-glass/aramax-power-replacement-coil-0-14ohm/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

